# Killington 2/3-2/4



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2007)

Same message, new thread:

I'll be up his weekend, should be a good one. If anyone wants to get together for a few turns, stop by the Kzone 10AM. http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums...opic.php?t=910


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> I'll be there.


 

Duct tape and skis in hand?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2007)

Pico on Sunday most likely....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 30, 2007)

You may see me taking your secret parking spot.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 30, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> You may see me taking your secret parking spot.




bastids are keeping a keen eye on the temp lot now.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> You may see me taking your secret parking spot.


 
About time!

TB, give a call  if you're doing Pico, if conditions are right, maybe we'll join you.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> About time!
> 
> TB, give a call  if you're doing Pico, if conditions are right, maybe we'll join you.



double secret probation?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> double secret probation?


 
Bored today?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 30, 2007)

I think Dave (ALLSKIING) may be heading up as well...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 1, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Pico on Sunday most likely....


 

Boss, what's wrong with Saturday?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2007)

I will be up friday night..My 2 way will be on and I have cell numbers.


----------



## roark (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll definately be up Saturday. Possibly Sunday, if I can get away with it.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 2, 2007)

Sweet...looks like it's going to turn into an impromptu outing.  Andy...I'm probably staying at TRL, so I may just go to Skyship base and meet you on the mountain rather than in the lot.  Keep your radio on, Man!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 2, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Sweet...looks like it's going to turn into an impromptu outing. Andy...I'm probably staying at TRL, so I may just go to Skyship base and meet you on the mountain rather than in the lot. Keep your radio on, Man!


 
I'll have radio and phone.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 2, 2007)

I gone in 3 hrs!!!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 2, 2007)

There's a good chance I'll be there this Sunday (and not oversleep this time). I'll look for folks at 10am at "the spot".


----------



## roark (Feb 2, 2007)

FYI folks are often just inside, hanging out at the tables (except for the smokers - they'll be at "the spot").


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 4, 2007)

Fun Fun Fun day.  By far the best of the season.  Met up with Andy, Violeta and Roark in the lot and headed up Snowdon quad.  Gave a shout out to ALLSKIING on the radio on (I think) the second ride up.  Him and his group was 10 chairs behind.  The impromptu outing (8 strong) had a real fun time skiing.  Run of the day was Vagabond, followed closely behind by Pipedream.  Great people, Great skiing, Great time.

Andy, Roark and MrsZee. 







Tom (ALLSKIING'S Cousin) and ALLSKIING (on right)






Mrs. ALLSKIING tearing shit up!!!






ALLSKIING Tearing it up, as well.






Roark looking good while sniffing out some untracked powder.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 4, 2007)

Where did Tom's skis go? 






ALLSKIING having a "Pipedream"






...and one more for good luck.  (Look at Mrs. ALLSKIING just staring at the helpless slider below   )


----------



## andyzee (Feb 4, 2007)

Definately a good time, great conditions and company. Dave, great to meet you, just wish we could have gotten more runs in together.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Mrs. ALLSKIING tearing shit up!!!



Dave - your wife must be a really good skier. She has great form in every pic I've ever seen. Nice catch!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Dave, great to meet you, just wish we could have gotten more runs in together.


Nice to meet you as well Andy!! The lack of runs were my falt since the conditions were to good to follow you and your wife to KBL. Don't worry we will make up for it in Utah


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Dave - your wife must be a really good skier. She has great form in every pic I've ever seen. Nice catch!



She is pretty good...A very steady skier.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Dave - your wife must be a really good skier. She has great form in every pic I've ever seen. Nice catch!




We were teasing her that we're signing her up for AZ and this is going to be her avatar.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 7, 2007)

I was there at 10am, and even wandered cluelessly around hoping someone inside would realize it was me, but alas...

No worries, I went up at 8:30 and skied until 12:30 and other than freezing I had a great time. Conditions on the south side (trails off the Skye and Bear lifts) were pretty darn good and it wasn't too windy down there. Cruise Control, Skyelark, Panic Button, and Lower Needle's Eye were my favorites for the day. I made the mistake of one ride up the Snowdown double (?) from next to the K1 gondola and damn that was a miserable trip. The Skyeship gondola was my friend for the day.

I also have to say - the route back to Skyeship base, along Home Stretch, has to be some of the most beautiful in-the-trees trails out there.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 7, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> I was there at 10am, and even wandered cluelessly around hoping someone inside would realize it was me, but alas...
> 
> No worries, I went up at 8:30 and skied until 12:30 and other than freezing I had a great time. Conditions on the south side (trails off the Skye and Bear lifts) were pretty darn good and it wasn't too windy down there. Cruise Control, Skyelark, Panic Button, and Lower Needle's Eye were my favorites for the day. I made the mistake of one ride up the Snowdown double (?) from next to the K1 gondola and damn that was a miserable trip. The Skyeship gondola was my friend for the day.
> 
> I also have to say - the route back to Skyeship base, along Home Stretch, has to be some of the most beautiful in-the-trees trails out there.



Next time just shout out "K Zone"


----------



## andyzee (Feb 7, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> I was there at 10am, and even wandered cluelessly around hoping someone inside would realize it was me, but alas...
> 
> No worries, I went up at 8:30 and skied until 12:30 and other than freezing I had a great time. Conditions on the south side (trails off the Skye and Bear lifts) were pretty darn good and it wasn't too windy down there. Cruise Control, Skyelark, Panic Button, and Lower Needle's Eye were my favorites for the day. I made the mistake of one ride up the Snowdown double (?) from next to the K1 gondola and damn that was a miserable trip. The Skyeship gondola was my friend for the day.
> 
> I also have to say - the route back to Skyeship base, along Home Stretch, has to be some of the most beautiful in-the-trees trails out there.


 
Michael, Saturday the condition were so good, we only stopped at the lodge for about 5 minutes. While my wife went to the ladies room I actually did look for you in both the lodge and outside.

Sunday, we decided to go to Pico, so we weren't at the 10 sorry about that.  Next time may want to exchange phone #s


----------

